# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Expecting to see a NW5 get "laid off" today

## 25 going on 65

This guy has been on thin ice for months. Definitely one of the more dependable workers in the office but he is NW5 with bad teeth. Female management usually acts like he is not in the room unless it is to correct/reprimand....he tries so hard sometimes to win them over that it is depressing. They just do not care for him

This is one of the biggest reasons I have been bringing up how appearance/hair matter even in your professional life. I knew this guy was at the bottom of the totem poll since I got there, even though he has been there longer & even though he works hard. In the meantime I hide my hair loss, do an ok job at work but tend to royally screw up like every 1-2 months....the main concern management has shown is that I would be too hard on myself
This sh*t happens at work places all over the world. The world is a sick sick place. At least he does not have family to take care of.

I will never ever go to work without my hair painstakingly styled. If they realize I have MPB I bet it would change their impression of me & I would be on the chopping block too. F*ck that.
*Somebody please cure this condition before it takes all our jobs for godsake*
ok have a good day

----------


## baldozer

> This guy has been on thin ice for months. Definitely one of the more dependable workers in the office but he is NW5 with bad teeth. Female management usually acts like he is not in the room unless it is to correct/reprimand....he tries so hard sometimes to win them over that it is depressing. They just do not care for him
> 
> This is one of the biggest reasons I have been bringing up how appearance/hair matter even in your professional life. I knew this guy was at the bottom of the totem poll since I got there, even though he has been there longer & even though he works hard. In the meantime I hide my hair loss, do an ok job at work but tend to royally screw up like every 1-2 months....the main concern management has shown is that I would be too hard on myself
> This sh*t happens at work places all over the world. The world is a sick sick place. At least he does not have family to take care of.
> 
> I will never ever go to work without my hair painstakingly styled. If they realize I have MPB I bet it would change their impression of me & I would be on the chopping block too. F*ck that.
> *Somebody please cure this condition before it takes all our jobs for godsake*
> ok have a good day


 What kind of job is it?

----------


## Morbo

Aha, he got fired because he's bald. In a few years, when you lost yours, you'll undoubtedly be next.































































I mean c'mon seriously.

I'm currently working for one of the top 10 employers in Belgium, top 30 in Europe and half the management is bald or balding, including my direct boss.

----------


## fred970

Where are you from 25?

I'm from Belgium too and I can't imagine that happening in my country.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Well I was wrong, he still has his job. I was relying on inside info which usually is correct, but not this time.




> What kind of job is it?


 White collar, office. NO face to face customer interaction. Most of us could look like shrek and it would make no difference to our job performance.




> Aha, he got fired because he's bald. In a few years, when you lost yours, you'll undoubtedly be next.


 Maybe. I am on dut+fin+keto+supplements to try to prevent this.




> I'm currently working for one of the top 10 employers in Belgium, top 30 in Europe and half the management is bald or balding, including my direct boss.


 It is different when you do not work directly under women. Bald guys like to hire other bald guys because they are nonthreatening. Unless it is the rare "goodlooking bald guy"....common bald guys can despise them even more than men with hair




> Where are you from 25?
> 
> I'm from Belgium too and I can't imagine that happening in my country.


 USA
Women like to hire men they find attractive when they can. If you are goodlooking but 100% incompetent then ok, you will not be working there long (but will probably still get hired initially). However if you meet the bare minimum of performance & female management likes your look, you are golden
The only exceptions: lesbians, women over 60, & women who hate themselves so they do not want to be around attractive men (or women)




I am actually surprised he still has a job. Many different emotions....relief for him, but feeling bad because he works for people who treat him like a loser 
In a way I appreciate him being there since I think it puts me on more of a pedestal. I realize this is selfish & wrong but I can not help feeling this way.

----------


## BigThinker

I work with way too many legitimately ugly people (with and without baldness), as well as people with Assburgers, to believe this at all.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I work with way too many legitimately ugly people (with and without baldness), as well as people with Assburgers, to believe this at all.


 Then your work place is probably run by men, or women who are old or lesbians or far below average in appearance, or else it is 100% populated by unattractive people (I doubt you are bad looking, going by some of your stories)

Also I was not exaggerating (except apparently about him getting fired, but I would bet almost anything he will not be here this time next year). We both know you can easily tell when someone is out of favor at work, it is so obvious it can get awkward.
Admittedly his social skills are kind of bad but you can tell he is seriously trying to be likeable/friendly & as far as I am concerned he is dependable. Yet our FEMALE GM and FEMALE service manager barely acknowledge him when they come through the office.  Do you think things would be the same way if he was tall & looked like Brad Pitt? Srsly imagine that for a minute. F*ck no, of course things would not be the same

You recently graduated right? You will quickly see what I am talking about, keep an eye out for this kind of behavior.  In fact this is exactly the job &  exactly the guy that pulled the last wool away from my eyes. This is why I have been bringing up hair re: the work place (hair is obviously just 1 component but it does matter, period)
All the stuff about hard work we hear growing up....yes you have to meet a minimum standard. But unless you have started your own business, hard work is less than half the battle. Getting your boss to like you is by far more important, by far, and if yoru boss is a woman who finds you distasteful to look at then you are basically running the rat race w/ a peg leg


goodnight, have to wake up early to style my hair & pretend to not have MPB for yet another day. Really looking forward to "another 5 years" of this

----------


## ChrisM

You know that people can be dicks at work even bosses and fire you for plain politics that have nothing to do with appearances right ? Sure I have an example of a guy who had a full head of hair and a five o'clock shadow but wore rumpled clothes to work. But he made the mistake of mentioning what he made for a salary and a manager being paid nearly the same overheard and decided to check up on him through the VP of HR and from tapping the VP of Human Resources he found out the guy lied about his previous salary and that he graduated from the college that claimed to have on his resume. So the VP gave him a 24 hour ultimatum either present the W-2 tax form with the wages you claimed to have made in actuality he really made 20,000 dollars less that the amount he bandied about.. and for him to produce the transcript showing that he graduated from the University of Buffalo. He didn't and he was fired after six months of working there. His hair and appearance in the story didn't get him fired..._his outright deception to his employers did_.

 I am bald black guy in good shape athletic build and I have been fired from some jobs after three to four months on probation and I have been at jobs for four years or more. My Norwood level which is improving by the Dut + Keto + Minox regimen  and my exercise and body which I have only gotten better through discipline, exercise and portion control.  My point baldness or the perception thereof did not get me axed more than likely it was either a) the perception of  the delivery of my work did not meet with employer approval/standards  or b) political hey I don't like that guy and his work is mediocre and doesn't stand out either way so let's get rid of him or c) the budget is running down and this is the new kid on the pole of seniority so chop him.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I am not sure he is getting shitcanned because he is bald, but not being liked by the wrong people can be career suicide.

----------


## baldozer

> This guy has been on thin ice for months. Definitely one of the more dependable workers in the office but he is NW5 with bad teeth. Female management usually acts like he is not in the room unless it is to correct/reprimand....he tries so hard sometimes to win them over that it is depressing. They just do not care for him
> 
> This is one of the biggest reasons I have been bringing up how appearance/hair matter even in your professional life. I knew this guy was at the bottom of the totem poll since I got there, even though he has been there longer & even though he works hard. In the meantime I hide my hair loss, do an ok job at work but tend to royally screw up like every 1-2 months....the main concern management has shown is that I would be too hard on myself
> This sh*t happens at work places all over the world. The world is a sick sick place. At least he does not have family to take care of.
> 
> I will never ever go to work without my hair painstakingly styled. If they realize I have MPB I bet it would change their impression of me & I would be on the chopping block too. F*ck that.
> *Somebody please cure this condition before it takes all our jobs for godsake*
> ok have a good day


 The reason could be different than him looking not so good. In my previous job, one of the bosses deliberately promoted a person who was known to be a non-performer, and he always tried to bring good-performers down. The good performers also had good relations with their boss's boss, so were kind of a threat to him, as he knew that they could overtake his/her position one day. And it did happen with one such boss in our company, he was fired and one of his junior took over his position. Some bosses are selfish and put their interests above the company's interests.

----------


## 25 going on 65

He is not just mistreated for being bald obviously. If he looked like Jason Statham he would be fine. But he does not, he is well below average, + he has awkward social skills (however I will again say, he IS dependable in his job going by everything I have seen this year)
The point is this. If you look bad (& when you are NW4+ you most likely look bad as a white guy) you are held to different standards. You MUST be more likeable, better at your job, more careful not to step on toes. You absolutely can not be socially awkward which is something you can get away with if your appearance is above average (hard to pull off once you go NW3 & beyond)
These things apply less if you are working for men (in fact looking good can = a disadvantage with male bosses) but it depends. If you have female coworkers who will vouch for you it can definitely help even if your boss is male.

I think if you are in this guy's situation the best bet is finding work under a family member or friend. With nepotism you do not have to follow the usual social rules/standards. Otherwise  you need to be more aware of how you do your job + how you interact with your coworkers and bosses
Significant balding can make the difference between being able to skate by (while still getting raises/promotions) vs. having to bust your ass to tread water. Genetic dice roll....how people can think there is a caring God who set this up amazes me. The same guy who created Brad Pitt's hairline created Jason Alexander's, sure

Admittedly my BDD has been kind of bad lately which is probably why my posts have been more depressing. But this does not make them less valid and I know at least some of you already were very aware of what I am saying
btw I admit some of you are right in some of your comments, I might reply later today

----------


## Exodus

This post is pathetic, Im sorry but it is. No one will get sacked, fired, etc for being Bald from any company, it just doesn't happen!!

Most likely for poor performance based on what you've described.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> This post is pathetic, Im sorry but it is. No one will get sacked, fired, etc for being Bald from any company, it just doesn't happen!!
> 
> Most likely for poor performance based on what you've described.


 You did not read the whole thread so I will summarize

No you will not get fired just for visible balding in most cases (in some cases yes, examples are modeling or acting jobs). The point is that being NW5 is a very significant factor in why this guy looks bad, looking bad is a very significant factor in how women perceive you.....& how you are perceived at work IS more important than how good you actually are at your job. As long as you meet a minimum level of performance, the game is about getting your bosses (to a lesser extent your coworkers) to like you.
If you work under/around a bunch of women who see you as a nasty toad then you are starting at a major disadvantage. You WILL have to work harder & be more likeable to get the kinds of rewards that above average guys get just by generally not screwing up (actually you still will not get the same rewards, since female coworkers will not flirt with you or try to get you out for drinks.....but at least you will get to keep your job & possibly get some raises, even promotions).

My coworker looks like crap, socially is not very adept. Guess what? He is THE bottom of the totem poll. 
Maybe there are factors I do not see, that make his performance worse than I think. But I will ask again, if he was a tall guy who looked like a Hollywood leading man, would his treatment be anywhere near the same (w/ the exact same performance)? No it would not

If you grew up like most of us hearing a million times "it is all about education & hard work" then step 1 is to forget that. Appearances matter at work. They matter a lot. Personality matters also, but that is step 2

----------


## baldozer

> You did not read the whole thread so I will summarize
> 
> No you will not get fired just for visible balding in most cases (in some cases yes, examples are modeling or acting jobs). The point is that being NW5 is a very significant factor in why this guy looks bad, looking bad is a very significant factor in how women perceive you.....& how you are perceived at work IS more important than how good you actually are at your job. As long as you meet a minimum level of performance, the game is about getting your bosses (to a lesser extent your coworkers) to like you.
> If you work under/around a bunch of women who see you as a nasty toad then you are starting at a major disadvantage. You WILL have to work harder & be more likeable to get the kinds of rewards that above average guys get just by generally not screwing up (actually you still will not get the same rewards, since female coworkers will not flirt with you or try to get you out for drinks.....but at least you will get to keep your job & possibly get some raises, even promotions).
> 
> My coworker looks like crap, socially is not very adept. Guess what? He is THE bottom of the totem poll. 
> Maybe there are factors I do not see, that make his performance worse than I think. But I will ask again, if he was a tall guy who looked like a Hollywood leading man, would his treatment be anywhere near the same (w/ the exact same performance)? No it would not
> 
> *If you grew up like most of us hearing a million times "it is all about education & hard work" then step 1 is to forget that. Appearances matter at work. They matter a lot. Personality matters also, but that is step 2*


 Nonsense!

----------


## Exodus

I don't care if I lacked reading the whole thread, you make it clear in your post that appearances matter at work and those who are bald will suffer as a result because they are inclined to have poor appearance?

Dude, half of my senior managers are bald?!?! What you've done is come up with some rubbish theory and decided it's true. You have no fact or proven statistic for this. Surely a site like this is to look for solutions for balding, not drag people down and forever cause depression.

I'm sorry to rant, but I felt like shit, shaved my head and life is ****ing better then it was last time, if I can do it, you can too.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I don't care if I lacked reading the whole thread, you make it clear in your post that appearances matter at work and those who are bald will suffer as a result because they are inclined to have poor appearance?
> 
> Dude, half of my senior managers are bald?!?! What you've done is come up with some rubbish theory and decided it's true. You have no fact or proven statistic for this.


 This is not some pet theory I came up with 1 day. Better looking people get preferential treatment from the opposite gender, you know this. & there are studies to confirm, I think even yeahyeahyeah on this forum has posted some

About your bald senior managers. I did go over some work scenarios where looks do not necessarily matter much....eg heterosexual men in positions of authority do not typically want to surround themselves with attractive men. Same can apply to elderly women, lesbians, women who look terrible, etc. In these cases you just need to look average or not too much worse (men who are repulsive to look at will still be screwed). Personality will still matter.
It is still better to smooth sail in a job where management/coworkers favor you just because they like seeing you in their work place. Always.
& keep in mind if you work with women in jobs like the "exception situations" I have covered, they can still put in a good word for you & this can be advantageous. So even if your boss is some bald guy or lesbian, your appearance might work in your favor

Oh I just thought of more exceptions. If you are the rare "good looking bald guy" then you still have a chance. Also, if you have friends or family in the company. If you work for a larger corp, the top guys typically used connections to get there




> Surely a site like this is to look for solutions for balding, not drag people down and forever cause depression.


 This section is called "hair loss rants".....people trying to feel good about balding should definitely not be here
But I have given solid advice to many posters on BTT. 




> I'm sorry to rant, but I felt like shit, shaved my head and life is ****ing better then it was last time, if I can do it, you can too.


 My headshape/face do not work for baldness, just like most men. Hair is crucial to image for everyone except very lucky guys like Jason Statham 
(who would be even luckier if he never went bald)

----------


## Proper

Its rough being bald. And I'm just at that age where appearances matter a lot to me.

However, my district manager is bald. His boss is bald. The five brothers who own the company and started from scratch is bald and/or is balding. Most of the employees I've seen working at other locations are bald. The only people who aren't bald are the students that they hire. Other than that, everyone bald is surviving and doesn't look like they care much about it. Most of the bald people I've talked to have great personalities and are people I would definitely chill with.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

One of the most successful dudes at my company is not only bald, but also cross eyed.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Its rough being bald. And I'm just at that age where appearances matter a lot to me.
> 
> However, my district manager is bald. His boss is bald. The five brothers who own the company and started from scratch is bald and/or is balding. Most of the employees I've seen working at other locations are bald. The only people who aren't bald are the students that they hire. Other than that, everyone bald is surviving and doesn't look like they care much about it. Most of the bald people I've talked to have great personalities and are people I would definitely chill with.


 This is good but also a perfect example of some of the things I said before....hard work is less than half the battle unless you are starting your own business. & bald guys like to surround themselves with other bald guys. If it was a company run by women do you think the average employee would look the same?
Also take it from me dude, you will care about your appearance longer than you might think....I will be 30 in 2 years. Still pretty much all my major social victories (job opportunities, hookups etc) come from people liking how I look, & my social failures come from someone not liking my look enough. 
This world is a superficial place




> One of the most successful dudes at my company is not only bald, but also cross eyed.


 My guess is 1 of the following applies to him. He works for men, or women who are old or lesbians or look awful, or someone he is connected with outside the company (friend/family).
Working for a straight woman who is 18-50 when you are bald + cross eyed is like being in a potato sack race with concrete blocks on your feet. x5 if she is attractive.

----------


## Morbo

This thread is a bunch of bollocks.

Good looks in combination with capability can/will positively influence career opportunities. That's the only truth in here.
The rest of it is just exaggeration, combined with delusion, misogyny and pure nonsense.

These kind of threads make me angry. '25 going on 65' you're not miserable because you're (going) bald, but because you're a miserable human being, reflecting your own narrow-minded opinions on other people. You're giving balding brothers a bad name.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Good looks in combination with capability can/will positively influence career opportunities. That's the only truth in here.
> The rest of it is just exaggeration, combined with delusion, misogyny and pure nonsense.


 This is how it really is.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> This thread is a bunch of bollocks.
> 
> Good looks in combination with capability can/will positively influence career opportunities. That's the only truth in here.
> The rest of it is just exaggeration, combined with delusion, misogyny and pure nonsense.
> 
> These kind of threads make me angry. '25 going on 65' you're not miserable because you're (going) bald, but because you're a miserable human being, reflecting your own narrow-minded opinions on other people. You're giving balding brothers a bad name.


 1, I am not a misogynist. 2, looking good does not just compliment ability/effort/etc in a work place....it can substitute for those things
3, I am not always miserable, but when I am it is usually hair related. Over the last 5 years my happiness pretty much directly correlates with my hair. I can go into detail later

Anyway this is rants section, I do not see why I should have to be PC? If any of you guys have experienced life from both sides of the coin, you realize how much difference your appearance (therefor hair) makes in day to day treatment (not just at work, but it is a great example since there is $ at stake)
Let me repeat something from my Scorp thread. "When a woman gets neurochem rushes just by looking at your face, all your interactions with her are colored by that." Same is true if a woman feels disturbed or disgusted by looking at a face. It is messed up but still true.

If anything people should appreciate threads like these, at least it is information you can put to practical use for improving your life. There are plenty of other guys who will be happy to tell you "this is all in your head, just think positive." I am not one of them

----------


## Proper

> This is good but also a perfect example of some of the things I said before....hard work is less than half the battle unless you are starting your own business. & bald guys like to surround themselves with other bald guys. If it was a company run by women do you think the average employee would look the same?
> Also take it from me dude, you will care about your appearance longer than you might think....I will be 30 in 2 years. Still pretty much all my major social victories (job opportunities, hookups etc) come from people liking how I look, & my social failures come from someone not liking my look enough. 
> This world is a superficial place


 Yeah man. I think the reason why I got hired was because the employer was a women. The interview went surprisingly well despite how messed up my answers were. I even blanked out on some parts and she helped me out. SHe asked me what are three quality traits that sales people have. I fking stumbled cause I've never sold before. My first three thoughts were, strength, dependability, and HAIR. lol. I didn't say those so I sat there trying to think but the same words kept coming to my head. 

Then she laughed and said so what do YOU notice when sales people approach you. I said... "ughhh, they are very social and look good?" (yes in question form, I was unsure) SHe laughed again and said, "well, I was looking for something along the lines of helpful, driven, and always looking to suggest."

After the interview, I saw a couple people waiting for it outside and they weren't as presentable as they could've been. Meaning up to par with the other employees at the store. And there were people before me. I got a call the following day. HIRED BIOTCHES!!!!! No questions asked. She just said I like you, we will be working with each other everyday so I needed someone who is "compatible." Not to sound like a narcist but what's funny is our store location has the best looking crew compared to other locations because the women did the hiring. The other stores have older, mature sales people and morbidly obese individuals but in the end, they are perfectly capable of selling great compared to us. 

In the end, this is just an observation. Take what you want.

----------


## mpb47

> This is good but also a perfect example of some of the things I said before....hard work is less than half the battle unless you are starting your own business. & bald guys like to surround themselves with other bald guys. If it was a company run by women do you think the average employee would look the same?
> Also take it from me dude, you will care about your appearance longer than you might think....I will be 30 in 2 years. Still pretty much all my major social victories (job opportunities, hookups etc) come from people liking how I look, & my social failures come from someone not liking my look enough. 
> This world is a superficial place
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is 1 of the following applies to him. He works for men, or women who are old or lesbians or look awful, or someone he is connected with outside the company (friend/family).
> Working for a straight woman who is 18-50 when you are bald + cross eyed is like being in a potato sack race with concrete blocks on your feet. x5 if she is attractive.


 I work for a women and have never seen that happen. Well the only thing she may be guilty of is letting some of the women ramble on in meetings more than the men. Right now she is making some people mad for defending a very bald guy over incompetence.  He has medical issues and they can't seem to understand that. Oh at my main branch it is primarily women. There are only 4 white guys there and all of us have a little to a lot of mpb. So you could say that they only hire men with mpb, which of course is not true, it's just that mpb is very common. In sales or the like what you say probably is true to some degree, but not in professions requiring a higher degree.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Then your work place is probably run by men, or women who are old or lesbians or far below average in appearance, or else it is 100% populated by unattractive people (I doubt you are bad looking, going by some of your stories)
> 
> Also I was not exaggerating (except apparently about him getting fired, but I would bet almost anything he will not be here this time next year). We both know you can easily tell when someone is out of favor at work, it is so obvious it can get awkward.
> Admittedly his social skills are kind of bad but you can tell he is seriously trying to be likeable/friendly & as far as I am concerned he is dependable. Yet our FEMALE GM and FEMALE service manager barely acknowledge him when they come through the office.  Do you think things would be the same way if he was tall & looked like Brad Pitt? Srsly imagine that for a minute. F*ck no, of course things would not be the same
> 
> You recently graduated right? You will quickly see what I am talking about, keep an eye out for this kind of behavior.  In fact this is exactly the job &  exactly the guy that pulled the last wool away from my eyes. This is why I have been bringing up hair re: the work place (hair is obviously just 1 component but it does matter, period)
> All the stuff about hard work we hear growing up....yes you have to meet a minimum standard. But unless you have started your own business, hard work is less than half the battle. Getting your boss to like you is by far more important, by far, and if yoru boss is a woman who finds you distasteful to look at then you are basically running the rat race w/ a peg leg
> 
> 
> goodnight, have to wake up early to style my hair & pretend to not have MPB for yet another day. Really looking forward to "another 5 years" of this


 What industry do you work in? Is it media/PR?

And yes looks help, but like others I have seen so many senior guys at companies like IBM who are bald /balding. So not sure why this is an issue.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> This post is pathetic, Im sorry but it is. No one will get sacked, fired, etc for being Bald from any company, it just doesn't happen!!
> 
> Most likely for poor performance based on what you've described.


 A lot of CEOs are bald/balding.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Good looks in combination with capability can/will positively influence career opportunities. That's the only truth in here.


 
This.

OP, if your work colleague was clever he would look to change jobs. Your line managers sound awful and are not a representative of people in general (in business). As others have pointed out - many of their line managers are bald. The last interview I had with a multi national blue chip, the guy assessing me was bald. Prior to that for another large company, the interview (woman) was far from hot. But was passionate about her job. Actually more to the point I see a lot of unattractive people working for corporates.

When it comes to business, people care about one thing - money. If you are good at what you do they will want you.

Finally, that's not to say looks don't help. Of course they do, but the reality is we are losing our hair and there is nothing we can do about it. This thread just serves to remind us of that and depress us

----------


## fred970

> the reality is we are losing our hair and there is nothing we can do about it. This thread just serves to remind us of that and depress us


 FDA approved medication, FUE's, concealers, temporary SMP, maybe soon the solutions of Nigam and Mwamba etc.

Nothing we can do about it? That's just a mindless thing depressed sufferers like to say on the forums.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> *Yeah man. I think the reason why I got hired was because the employer was a women. The interview went surprisingly well despite how messed up my answers were. I even blanked out on some parts and she helped me out.* SHe asked me what are three quality traits that sales people have. I fking stumbled cause I've never sold before. My first three thoughts were, strength, dependability, and HAIR. lol. I didn't say those so I sat there trying to think but the same words kept coming to my head. 
> 
> Then she laughed and said so what do YOU notice when sales people approach you. I said... "ughhh, they are very social and look good?" (yes in question form, I was unsure) SHe laughed again and said, "well, I was looking for something along the lines of helpful, driven, and always looking to suggest."
> 
> After the interview, I saw a couple people waiting for it outside and they weren't as presentable as they could've been. Meaning up to par with the other employees at the store. And there were people before me. I got a call the following day. HIRED BIOTCHES!!!!! No questions asked. She just said I like you, we will be working with each other everyday so I needed someone who is "compatible." Not to sound like a narcist but what's funny is our store location has the best looking crew compared to other locations because the women did the hiring. The other stores have older, mature sales people and morbidly obese individuals but in the end, they are perfectly capable of selling great compared to us. 
> 
> In the end, this is just an observation. Take what you want.


 YES. you get it. I have been through exactly the same interview (the part I bolded). Of course my hair was styled to hide the thinning as usual....she was 1 of 2 interviewers, the other was a guy, but you could just tell she wanted to help me through the interview & get me a job. This is at the last company I worked for
What was her facial expression/body language when you met her?




> I work for a women and have never seen that happen. Well the only thing she may be guilty of is letting some of the women ramble on in meetings more than the men. Right now she is making some people mad for defending a very bald guy over incompetence. He has medical issues and they can't seem to understand that. Oh at my main branch it is primarily women. There are only 4 white guys there and all of us have a little to a lot of mpb. So you could say that they only hire men with mpb, which of course is not true, it's just that mpb is very common. In sales or the like what you say probably is true to some degree, but not in professions requiring a higher degree.


 Never have you seen favortism based on appearance? I rly doubt that man. But how old is the woman you work for & how old is the guy with medical problems?
Sometimes if there is enough age difference, then the woman can take on a mothering role even if the guy looks bad (this is 10x more likely if she has sons). Also medical problems can get sympathy I will admit, unlike MPB whic his just a big joke to society




> What industry do you work in? Is it media/PR?


 yes




> And yes looks help, but like others I have seen so many senior guys at companies like IBM who are bald /balding. So not sure why this is an issue.


 Top positions in companies like that usually get filled by people w/ connections. Rarely do guys earn there way to the top of a corp like IBM, & if they do they were generally not working under women....




> OP, if your work colleague was clever he would look to change jobs. Your line managers sound awful and are not a representative of people in general (in business). As others have pointed out - many of their line managers are bald. The last interview I had with a multi national blue chip, the guy assessing me was bald. Prior to that for another large company, the interview (woman) was far from hot. But was passionate about her job. Actually more to the point I see a lot of unattractive people working for corporates.
> 
> When it comes to business, people care about one thing - money. If you are good at what you do they will want you.
> 
> Finally, that's not to say looks don't help. Of course they do, but the reality is we are losing our hair and there is nothing we can do about it. This thread just serves to remind us of that and depress us


 Check earlier in the thread to see examples where appearance does not matter as much, if at all. People in this thread are coming up with examples of bald/unattractive guys doing well but, they fall in the categories I have said.....ie working for men (especially bald men), or they have connections or work for women who are very old/lesbian/have low self esteem. etc
Not even business is all about money. The people you work around/with every day is a huge part of job satisfaction, in fact it can be the biggest factor if you already make enough $ to live a comfortable life

However I disagree there is nothing we can do about hair loss (see fred's post). I even made a thread in this section recently about guys who can tolerate oral DHT inhibs, but refuse them
If anything this kind of thread should push people to improve

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

You work in media/pr, that explains it all.

And just to get into a top corp like IBM is an achievement. 





> YES. you get it. I have been through exactly the same interview (the part I bolded). Of course my hair was styled to hide the thinning as usual....she was 1 of 2 interviewers, the other was a guy, but you could just tell she wanted to help me through the interview & get me a job. This is at the last company I worked for
> What was her facial expression/body language when you met her?
> 
> 
> 
> Never have you seen favortism based on appearance? I rly doubt that man. But how old is the woman you work for & how old is the guy with medical problems?
> Sometimes if there is enough age difference, then the woman can take on a mothering role even if the guy looks bad (this is 10x more likely if she has sons). Also medical problems can get sympathy I will admit, unlike MPB whic his just a big joke to society
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> FDA approved medication, FUE's, concealers, temporary SMP, maybe soon the solutions of Nigam and Mwamba etc.
> 
> Nothing we can do about it? That's just a mindless thing depressed sufferers like to say on the forums.


 FDA approved med = hit/miss in terms of efficiency/health risks

FUE = limited donor 

Conceelers = short term fix 

SMP = can't grow your hair out

----------


## fred970

What happens if you combine those solutions? Think about it.

----------


## mpb47

> Never have you seen favortism based on appearance? I rly doubt that man. But how old is the woman you work for & how old is the guy with medical problems?
> Sometimes if there is enough age difference, then the woman can take on a mothering role even if the guy looks bad (this is 10x more likely if she has sons). Also medical problems can get sympathy I will admit, unlike MPB whic his just a big joke to society


 Sure it does go on in areas like sales, but usually more towards women than men.

And I have seen attractive people who were hired and were really well qualified. About 3 years ago , right before we got hit with hiring freezes, I was days away from hiring a really attractive women. It was simply because non of the other applicants were remotely even qualified and she was the only one that was.

yes she is older women for sure, but I still don't believe that is it. I simply think that mpb does not hold all guys back. This guy is over 40 and is the same guy I mentioned a month or so back. We were at an office party and 2 of the girls started making fun of his mpb, calling him mr shinny head. While that sounds bad, the younger one is attractive and has had a thing for him for awhile now and doesn't stop talking about him. Why would a 20 something, attractive, big boobed girl go after an older totally bald guy? I don't know but it certainly is not holding him back.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Sure it does go on in areas like sales, but usually more towards women than men.
> 
> And I have seen attractive people who were hired and were really well qualified. About 3 years ago , right before we got hit with hiring freezes, I was days away from hiring a really attractive women. It was simply because non of the other applicants were remotely even qualified and she was the only one that was.
> 
> yes she is older women for sure, but I still don't believe that is it. I simply think that mpb does not hold all guys back. This guy is over 40 and is the same guy I mentioned a month or so back. We were at an office party and 2 of the girls started making fun of his mpb, calling him mr shinny head. While that sounds bad, the younger one is attractive and has had a thing for him for awhile now and doesn't stop talking about him. Why would a 20 something, attractive, big boobed girl go after an older totally bald guy? I don't know but it certainly is not holding him back.


 
MPB is not a rare occurrence, I think the OP needs to see that.

----------


## Proper

> Sure it does go on in areas like sales, but usually more towards women than men.
> 
> And I have seen attractive people who were hired and were really well qualified. About 3 years ago , right before we got hit with hiring freezes, I was days away from hiring a really attractive women. It was simply because non of the other applicants were remotely even qualified and she was the only one that was.
> 
> yes she is older women for sure, but I still don't believe that is it. I simply think that mpb does not hold all guys back. This guy is over 40 and is the same guy I mentioned a month or so back. We were at an office party and 2 of the girls started making fun of his mpb, calling him mr shinny head. While that sounds bad, the younger one is attractive and has had a thing for him for awhile now and doesn't stop talking about him. Why would a 20 something, attractive, big boobed girl go after an older totally bald guy? I don't know but it certainly is not holding him back.


 Maybe they have something in common, ie. Work. While it is a fantasy to go after someone who looks good, it is more worthwhile to go after someone who has something in common just because they fathom up the thought that it is naturally more safe and enduring knowing that this person won't f and ditch. 

But who knows, women love all kinds of stuff and it really depends on the individual and their likes/dislikes.

----------


## mpb47

> Maybe they have something in common, ie. Work. While it is a fantasy to go after someone who looks good, it is more worthwhile to go after someone who has something in common just because they fathom up the thought that it is naturally more safe and enduring knowing that this person won't f and ditch. 
> 
> But who knows, women love all kinds of stuff and it really depends on the individual and their likes/dislikes.


 It probably has to do with the fact that they are both literary geeks.

And the guy has a sense of humor that people seem to like. And some guys don't look bad bald and I would say he is one of them.

----------


## Mcgunther

I think there could be some truth to this there are plenty of studies how looks can effect both men and women on their career path. For the most part ppl are judged by how well they work n I think most men only lose with their looks if it effects thier confidence and create self-fulfilling prophecies. I personally think that for men being socially awkward would give you a disadvantage more so that your looks.

----------


## Dan26

> I think there could be some truth to this there are plenty of studies how looks can effect both men and women on their career path. For the most part ppl are judged by how well they work n I think most men only lose with their looks if it effects thier confidence and create self-fulfilling prophecies. I personally think that for men being socially awkward would give you a disadvantage more so that your looks.


 ^^^

vary true, a lot of great looking dudes who are too shy or have no charisma and zero game with woman...youll still pull the odd girl based strictly off looks, but definitely not be gettin the woman you want

----------


## Keeno

I agree that the chances of this guy being disciplined, or his job being in jeopardy, as a consequence of his Norwood level are very remote.  In the time I have been at my workplace, people have been disciplined and suspended left right and centre.  I don't know the reasons why for any of them as it is confidential and ultimately it is absolutely nothing to do with you.  Social awkwardness doesn't help, and I suspect it's the bigger factor here.

That's not to say it isn't a disadvantage, I still think balding can have an effect on professional success.  Before I got my current job, where I have been successful for 8 years, I had a serious struggle getting and keeping jobs.  I had a horseshoe almost as soon as I graduated from university and was starting my career, and each time I was job searching I would have over 25 interviews before I got a job.  Even then I was only able to get jobs in which I'd be working very closely and confined with abusive, narcissistic bosses who left me traumatised, and certainly couldn't get jobs in more balanced environments where there'd be more (or any) women around.  I also have Asperger's, and struggled for much of my life the hard way against social awkwardness.  Mind you if I hadn't had the Asperger's too, I'm sure I wouldn't have had quite as much of a struggle getting and keeping jobs.

When I say I've been successful in my current job, I mean in terms of performance, but certainly not interpersonally.  I have had several members of staff totally shun me in what is quite a close staff team, and I would make the observation that these people were usually young females.  

As much as I am on the autistic spectrum, when I started to shave my head about 6 months ago things were different straight away.  We then completed a big restructure which brought in several new staff, mostly young females and they have been very warm in their interactions with me.  They never saw me with the grown out horseshoe and don't know what it's like.

As a result of the restructure one of these young women who shunned me is now my manager/supervisor.  She acknowledged that my shaved head, the lack of horseshoe, was good and treated me totally differently just because of that, and the relationship where she is my supervisor has gone well.  Looks like my decision to shave my head came at the right time, and my experience before would speak of balding having a significant effect in the workplace.

----------


## lepke

> This guy has been on thin ice for months. Definitely one of the more dependable workers in the office but he is NW5 with bad teeth. Female management usually acts like he is not in the room unless it is to correct/reprimand....he tries so hard sometimes to win them over that it is depressing. They just do not care for him
> 
> This is one of the biggest reasons I have been bringing up how appearance/hair matter even in your professional life. I knew this guy was at the bottom of the totem poll since I got there, even though he has been there longer & even though he works hard. In the meantime I hide my hair loss, do an ok job at work but tend to royally screw up like every 1-2 months....the main concern management has shown is that I would be too hard on myself
> This sh*t happens at work places all over the world. The world is a sick sick place. At least he does not have family to take care of.
> 
> I will never ever go to work without my hair painstakingly styled. If they realize I have MPB I bet it would change their impression of me & I would be on the chopping block too. F*ck that.
> *Somebody please cure this condition before it takes all our jobs for godsake*
> ok have a good day


 
I hope he gets National Coalition of Men, and have legal support, and sues the shit out of them.

----------

